# ...toronto guitarist kevin breit will be touring with hugh laurie:



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarPlayer: Hugh Laurie Announces U.S. Tour Dates For August/September

Home Page | The Official Hugh Laurie Website | Let Them Talk | Hugh Laurie's Debut Album


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting. I see he also has Toronto bassist extraordinaire Dave Pilch as well. Breit and Pilch on the same stage will make life very pleasant indeed,


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and yet, no toronto dates. so far.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saw Kevin on tour last year in Sudbury - he blew my mind. I play with some cousins of his (he's from McKerrow - just outside of Espanola), and I can say the musical talent runs deep in the family.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I might sacrifice body parts to see this show. I was blown away by the TV special.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - he is one of my fav guitar players. I would love to see him live.


----------

